# Loud digital ballast?



## Wolfie (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got a 400w digital ballast from htg supply, got everything set up, it's on and working great, but it's kinda loud...I think most of the noise is coming from the fan in back, it's a higher pitched sound...the 175w electric ballast I had before was quieter, what gives? Is this how loud it's supposed to be?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 26, 2008)

No my 1000w HTG supply ballast are really quite. I would give them a call and see if it suppose to be that loud.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 26, 2008)

It's a bit quieter than a desktop computer I'd say...not sure how loud they are supposed to be...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine sounds just like a computer. A 1000w magentic ballast screams so mine are nice.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 2, 2008)

Light went out today, ballast still hums/buzzes, loudly, but no light at all. Plants are 2+weeks in and have no light. I'm not a happy camper right now. Just ordered a new Lumatek ballast from NE Hydro, I'm sick of dealing with cheap crap. Will be trying to get a refund or store credit from HTG...who are really hard to get ahold of on the phone..and no e-mail response for 3+days.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got my new Lumatek from NE Hydro today, took one day. Waiting on replacement bulbs from HTG.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 12, 2008)

I got a 400w ballast from HTG supply too and burnt both the bulbs they sent with me out real quick. I'm hoping its the lamps as they looked like they came used and not the ballast. Oh thank goodness! Just checked their warranty info and its 2 yrs for the ballast and 1 year for the lights . Still not happy, but atleast its not a waste of money.


----------



## ozman (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey everybody,I also have a htg light 400 watt digital hps.I've been burning mine now 12 weeks without a hitch,its about as loud as a computer i hear the fan running if i listen for it.
I just received my new light today,I upgraded to a 600 hps digital also from htg,I think it is a little quieter then my 400 ,I cant hear the ballast over the fan I have running.I don't have any issues (yet) with htg,the shipping is always quick for me 3-5 days.I hope things keep going well for me with their equipment lol.

:watchplant::headbang2::banana:


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 17, 2008)

Wolfie, you get what you pay for, and I'm sure you will be finally happy with your lumatek ballast. Good luck on your refund, you plants pull out ok too?


----------

